# TEE with cardioversion



## JPlomin (Jan 4, 2015)

I am a new coder and have asked this question of two experienced coders and have gotten two different answers:  The procedure is an anesthesia supported TEE with cardioversion lasting approximately 20 minutes.  Is the ASA code 00410 or 01922?  I am concerned about the parenthetical statement after Code 01922 in the ASA book.  Does the TEE increase complexity thereby justifying 01922, or is it only considered radiological and the cardioversion is coded since that is the therapeutic service???  I would appreciate any input.  Thanks!!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jan 4, 2015)

We've always used 01922 for anesthesia for a TEE.


----------



## bwolfe1 (Jan 4, 2015)

An external cardioversion is coded with 00410 and a TEE is coded with 01922. With anesthesia, you code for the higher unit procedure, so you would code for the TEE with 01922 for 7 units versus the external cardioversion with 00410 for 4 units.


----------

